

From idea to MVP to #1 on Hacker News in 72 hours - ozkatz
http://ozkatz.github.com/from-idea-to-mvp-to-1-on-hacker-news-in-72-hours.html

======
ben_hall
Would be great to hear some metrics and your next steps. What did the MVP
invalidate/validate? Has your initial assumptions changed?

------
sprobertson
That's an impressive timeline. How many people is "we"?

~~~
ozkatz
We're a team of 4 (2 of which are developers).

